

Debian in Space on ISS computers - giuseppeurso
http://rollingdebian.com/debian-in-space-on-iss-computers/

======
jzawodn
Nice. I'm working on an experiment that'll fly on the ISS next year, using 4
ARM processors. It will also be running debian:

    
    
      Linux stick1 2.6.39 #1 Mon Aug 15 19:04:09 PDT 2011 armv7l GNU/Linux
    

And:

    
    
      root@stick1:/usr/share# cat /etc/issue.net 
      Debian GNU/Linux 7.0
    

Should be interesting. :-)

~~~
DavidSJ
What experiment? And is it flying on Dragon out of curiosity?

~~~
jzawodn
It's going to be testing 4 Gumstix modules on the external NanoRack platform.
Here's the grant announcement:

[http://www.iss-
casis.org/NewsEvents/PressReleases/tabid/111/...](http://www.iss-
casis.org/NewsEvents/PressReleases/tabid/111/ArticleID/61/ArtMID/586/CASIS-
Announces-Grant-Awards-for-Materials-Science.aspx)

And, yes, I believe it'll be flying on Dragon.

~~~
DavidSJ
Cool! We'll do our best to get it there safely. :)

------
drmr
The article says 'Gnu Debian Linux 6 (Stable)'. However Debian 6 is
"oldstable" since May 6th (the article was written after the release).

The new stable release is Debian 7 or 'Wheezy'.

I wonder why NASA didn't pick Wheezy though. Then again, at the time of the
decision the prospect of wheezy being released as stable was probably still a
wet dream.

~~~
dietrichepp
Wheezy was released May 4. Given the cycle with which many major corporations
upgrade their computers (e.g., Win XP -> Win 7), I would have been surprised
if NASA had chosen Wheezy. I'm sure they have their own software to test, and
they can always upgrade to Wheezy at their leisure and upgrade some time
between now and May 2014 (when Squeeze support ends).

~~~
giuseppeurso
So it is may 2014 the end of Squeeze... Personally I wasn't aware of this...

